

Not enough naming consistency in Linux UI - bitbandit
http://openusability.blogspot.com/2015/08/naming-consistency-software-manager.html

======
Glyptodon
Perhaps a deeper issue is that the "Name" of a program in human terms is very
unlikely to ever match a name that you'd use on the command line unless it's
only one word long.

~~~
wmf
This is a bug in Unix culture and an example of spray-on usability. It's
perfectly legal to have a file named "Software Manager" and it's not even
harder to type if your shell has case-insensitive completion. Yet the
situation persists where the "human-readable name" is different from the
"internal name". (Not that people generally launch GUI apps from the command
line anyway.)

~~~
bitbandit
Calling an executable "Software Manager" is legal, but it's also inconsistent
with other executables.

In this case the executable is "mintinstall" and it could have been called
software-manager or softwaremanager.

You are right, the human readable name is generally different from the
internal name, but the internal name should be invisible to a GUI user.

Here the problem is that the name of the executable has made its way to the
GUI.

